# Nouveau clavier Apple: touche arobase



## infinitesea (24 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir, je viens d'acheter le nouveau clavier Apple et j'ai rencontré un problème: la touche arobase me donne ça < et la touche < me donne ca @...

J'ai un peu cherché sur le net, j'ai vu que se problème est connu mais personne n'explique vraiment comment le résoudre, quelqu'un aurait-il la clé?

Merci!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2007)

Si tu n'as pas 10.5.1, installe le driver apple.


----------



## infinitesea (24 Décembre 2007)

Je suis sur Tiger 10.4.10 et avec visualiseur de clavier pas de arobase nulle part!


----------



## Pinsonmimi (4 Janvier 2008)

<<

j'ai téléchargé le pilote et ça ne change rien, l'arobase se trouve à la place du < et vice versa.

a la limite c'est pas un problème mais ils auraient quand même pu modifier les touches.

Par contre êtes vous arrivés à utiliser les touches de fonctions pour le son l'jection etc... ? moi je tombe sur les fonctions normales des touches et je ne trouve pas comment activer le reste :sleep:


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2008)

J'ai tout de même l'impression tu n'as pas correctement installé le pilote de ce clavier et il est géré par MAcOS X 10.4.10 comme un clavier usb Apple "ancien modèle"


----------



## Pinsonmimi (4 Janvier 2008)

oui mais le problème c'est que je suis toujours sous 10.3.9


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2008)

Ce clavier nécessite 10.4.10 minimum


----------



## Pinsonmimi (4 Janvier 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce clavier nécessite 10.4.10 minimum



:affraid:


Ah ben zut alors ! 

et avec le 10.4 tu as accès aux fonctionailtés spécifiques des touches de fonction comme le son etc... ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2008)

OUI toutes les touches préprogrammées sont actives (y compris pilotage d'iTunes)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (4 Janvier 2008)

je vais essayer de me trouver un Tiger pas cher vu que le nouveau vient de sortir.

merci beaucoup


----------



## Pinsonmimi (5 Janvier 2008)

ça fait quand même raler de voir qu'il ne marche pas sous 10.3.9 mais qu'il marche sous windows xp, c'est quand même un comble.


----------



## jerG (6 Janvier 2008)

pour info j'ai le même problème (inversion touche < et @) sur un clavier MacAlly (avec un PowerMac G4 QS 2002 sous 10.4.11) et lorsque je boot avec mon DD externe Firewire où se trouve mon système de sauvegarde, toutes les touches sont à leurs places... c'est pas un soucis majeur mais c'est bizarre...


----------



## Nicolasg (14 Avril 2009)

J'ai le même pb : sous Mac OS 10.3.9 et un nouveau clavier où la touche arobase donne autre chose.
J'ai essayé toutes les touches en appuyant en même temps sur la touche 'ALT', et c'est la touche '£' (signe livre sterling) qui m'a donné l'arobase !!
Essaie voir si ça marche pour toi aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2009)

jerG a dit:


> pour info j'ai le même problème (inversion touche < et @) sur un clavier MacAlly (avec un PowerMac G4 QS 2002 sous 10.4.11) et lorsque je boot avec mon DD externe Firewire où se trouve mon système de sauvegarde, toutes les touches sont à leurs places... c'est pas un soucis majeur mais c'est bizarre...



Ben, je ne sais pas comment sont les MacAlly récent, mais sur celui que j'ai ici, un iKey première version, celle avec le bouton de démarrage, c'est pareil, sauf que &#8230; Les touches sont bien inversées sur le clavier (et ça n'est pas un bricolage, elles ne sont pas interchangeables, car de formes différentes).




Et vu que c'est précisément sur cette touche que Mac OS demande qu'on appuie pour identifier un clavier inconnu &#8230;


----------

